# need help with farm



## the wizard (Apr 11, 2011)

me and a friend are trying to find a farm to work on. anybody know of any good ones?


----------



## stove (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, in America.


Try being a bit more specific? Where? When? For how long? Paid or volunteer? WWOOF? HelpX?


----------



## the wizard (Apr 12, 2011)

i honestly don't know much about it , but yeah in america possibly in the pnw. somewhere i can work my ass off for a good bit of money. feel free to pm me some info if you have any.


----------

